

User Experience Guidelines for shared dashboards (less is more) - pmjoyce
http://www.al.net/news/2011/7/20/user-experience-guidelines-for-shared-dashboards-less-is-mor.html

======
jshmueli
Anyone have color scheme guidelines beyond white on black?

